# Iron Refurbishment



## shivas irons (Jun 7, 2012)

Ive just had a set of Titleist 762`s irons refurbed and as you can see by the pics the finished product is simply amazing,they look new again every imperfection has gone.If you want to restore your tired looking clubs into new shinys the finish he does is polished or brushed. I`m quite happy to give you the guys details who did them for me if you PM me, he charges just Â£6 a club and its well worth it.I`m not affiliated with this guy at all I just thought members could use he`s services.


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 7, 2012)

Any pics beforehand, whilst they look great it would be nice to see the transformation to see how good/bad they were beforehand.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, they look great, might be worth 50-60 quid a year and then not bother cleaning clubs :cheers:


----------



## timchump (Jun 7, 2012)

they look really nice,

does he restore the matt grey face


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 7, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			Any pics beforehand, whilst they look great it would be nice to see the transformation to see how good/bad they were beforehand.
		
Click to expand...

No sorry no pics beforehand but they were marked with usual play on the soles and faces...I cant stop looking at them the transformation is incredible!


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 7, 2012)

timchump said:



			they look really nice,

does he restore the matt grey face
		
Click to expand...

Thanks,yes he very lightly powder blasts the faces and then re applys the original matt grey face finish.


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 7, 2012)

Information sent via PM Tim.


----------



## Black gold (Jun 7, 2012)

Lookin good again, might get mine done


----------



## thelank1985 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow I was just wondering how to get my clubs ready for sale it might be worth it


----------



## Alkydale (Jun 7, 2012)

What a great job he's done, maybe my 20+ year old DCI's deserve a treat.........


----------



## Region3 (Jun 7, 2012)

They look fantastic.

Well worth the money if you have tired clubs that you get on well with.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 8, 2012)

Now send your woods to these guys. 

[video=youtube;0pLGrYTCEig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pLGrYTCEig&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 8, 2012)

They look pretty from a distance and the airbrush work is ok (although most is stencil work so apart from the eye which could be a transfer) the finish is actually quiet bad. If I had paid to have a club sprayed like that I would expect the laquer to look like glass but all the ones shown up to the light rippled as the light caught them. I wonder why they are using high gloss laquer too as the light reflection off them would be a nightmare. Surely better to use a very good quality satin laquer to hide their finishing skills and reduce glare while using them.
Sorry to be a party pooper but if your going to do that kind of work it has to be perfect or it's best not to bother and even worse to advertise your inperfections on youtube.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 8, 2012)

Re the original post, I like to see some details, 

I have mpt10 wedges in satin black which rust like mad and look very tatty, if he could get rid of the black finish and make them a shiney finish ( as they are forged) we could be onto something


----------



## Wabinez (Jun 8, 2012)

That's impressive! How long did it take? Did you have to send your bats to him and then he sends them back or what?!


----------



## Piece (Jun 8, 2012)

Very impressive. Did you have much bag chatter on the soles?


----------



## One Planer (Jun 8, 2012)

Piece said:



			Very impressive. Did you have much bag chatter on the soles?
		
Click to expand...

Very impressive indeed!

PM sent Shivas.

If he could do the same with my forges MP32's I'd be well happy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2012)

They look fantastic but surely all that hard work will be ruined once they start clattering in the bag and you play with them. Fantastic if you want to sell them and clearly they are a good make and model and so will command a decent resale value especially in this new condition but personally if I was keeping them to play with I'd be happy with my set to have a few battle scars. As long as it doesn't impact the shot in anyway I don't see the problem with the odd ding


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 8, 2012)

Wabinez said:



			That's impressive! How long did it take? Did you have to send your bats to him and then he sends them back or what?!
		
Click to expand...

Hi, It took the guy three weeks but I was in no rush because they are not my current play set of irons so I didnt need them back quickly and he lives about 15 miles from me so there was no postage for me because I just collected them,you will have to contact him about delivery etc.
Hope this helps.


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 8, 2012)

Piece said:



			Very impressive. Did you have much bag chatter on the soles?
		
Click to expand...

Yes there was marks on the soles and faces,I really dont know how the guy got them to look so impressive.


----------



## shivas irons (Jun 8, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They look fantastic but surely all that hard work will be ruined once they start clattering in the bag and you play with them. Fantastic if you want to sell them and clearly they are a good make and model and so will command a decent resale value especially in this new condition but personally if I was keeping them to play with I'd be happy with my set to have a few battle scars. As long as it doesn't impact the shot in anyway I don't see the problem with the odd ding
		
Click to expand...

Its just like starting again with a new set of irons as the finish is that good.It will be interesting to set what they make refurbished as I currenty have them for sale.


----------



## Wabinez (Jun 8, 2012)

shivas irons said:



			Hi, It took the guy three weeks but I was in no rush because they are not my current play set of irons so I didnt need them back quickly and he lives about 15 miles from me so there was no postage for me because I just collected them,you will have to contact him about delivery etc.
Hope this helps.
		
Click to expand...

I am in Norfolk, so I can't imagine it being that far from me either! 3 weeks is the killer though!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 8, 2012)

I phoned round last week looking for someone to do this and was told a few times that forged irons cannot be re chromed as the EU have banned the waste product that is produced when this is done. One guy told me that if someone were to do them for me it would just be "cutlery chrome" and not last.

These look fantastic and a great price.

I will be sending a PM along for some info and will have a chat with the guy.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 17, 2012)

Shiva's 

Any chance of the guys details , my mpt10's need some love and an up an coming weekend off should see 2 weeks off ... That should sort the without wedges period nicely


----------



## Andy808 (Jun 17, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			I phoned round last week looking for someone to do this and was told a few times that forged irons cannot be re chromed as the EU have banned the waste product that is produced when this is done. One guy told me that if someone were to do them for me it would just be "cutlery chrome" and not last.

These look fantastic and a great price.

I will be sending a PM along for some info and will have a chat with the guy.

Thanks for the post.
		
Click to expand...

No point in having forged irons chromed as it will soon chip with bag clatter and cheap chroming is not worth the time, money or effort. Your better off having them polished and having the grooves sharpened. It may not be worth sharpening cast irons as the metal is too hard to make much difference but forged irons are much much softer and will sharpen nicely just be carefull you don't overdo it and make your grooves too deep(not that anyone is going to check at club level.) Polishing is easily done with a bench grinder and a couple of mops and soap off the interwebery. If your going to polish your own then be carefull you don't over heat the ferrel or you might soften the glue holding in the shaft but it's unlikely. 
I would pop out and polish up one of mine but I can't get photos to upload onto the site.


----------



## shivas irons (Jul 4, 2012)

For members who contacted me or for anybody who wants there clubs refurbished the guy who does the work has been away but is available now to do the work,he's name is Andrew and can be contacted at.      Andrew.cleveland@ymail.com


----------



## brendanregan (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi, 

I have a set of old 681 titleist blades well in need of a refurb. Could you please pass along his contact details? Thanks, Brendan


----------



## shivas irons (Sep 1, 2013)

The 681's are forged, forged irons cant be refurbed.I can sell you these rare 962b's unused since refurb, s300 shafts and new grips for Â£150, doesent include 52 wedge in photo., click on link.

http://db.tt/9HxlkYJE


----------

